# Opinion Poll: What percent is Prep versus Smoker?



## calculus (Feb 11, 2021)

After discussing with a friend over some beers, I wondered what other people thought. My question is: In making a rack of baby back ribs, what percentage of the flavor is the prep work, and what percentage is the smoker? I say it's 80/20. 80 percent is the prep. I said that because I have owned several smokers. When I did the same prep, I got similar results.with different smokers Even if it had less or more smoke ring, the taste was close. I think people put too much effort into smokers and not enough into prep. Your thoughts?


----------



## JC in GB (Feb 11, 2021)

I will agree that proper meat prep makes for good Q.  A good prep will taste good on any smoker if cooked properly.

I did an experiment a year or so back where I just put a pork shoulder in my smoker with no seasoning at all.

Amazingly, the pork had a nice clean smoky flavor which I was a bit surprised by.  This surprise ended just as quickly as the blandness of the meat hit me.

Restaurants will use this method and season after the cook is done.  I think this is the reason that I don't like a lot of restaurant BBQ.  Under prepped and under seasoned.

Prepping ahead of time allows flavors to penetrate the meat and mingle the flavors together and also equalize the moisture content.  All things that lend itself to tastier BBQ.

In conclusion, I think that prep is as important as how you cook it.  Bad prep and/or bad cook and you end up with soup meat.

JC


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 11, 2021)

I have found that preparation is most important regardless of what you are smoking or cooking.

I think (but am not sure) that most chefs would agree.

My vote is prep/ smoker. . . 60/40

John


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 11, 2021)

I agree, prep more important than smoker.


----------



## kruizer (Feb 11, 2021)

I think you are spot on with the 82/20 ratio. the most important thing to me is the post cook seasoning. Yes, you get the flavors from the pre cook seasoning and the smoke but the post cook seasoning will add to the overall pleasure whether it is a sauce or added seasoning in the case of pulled pork or brisket or just plain hamburgers that complete the experience.


----------



## Lorenzoid (Feb 11, 2021)

Isn't there an important third factor--the characteristics of the meat itself?  If prep and smoking are the same, will you get the same results whether it's heritage breed pork or supermarket quality, for example?


----------



## Wurstmeister (Feb 11, 2021)

One problem I see in prep work is _*not so much as the time spent, it's how we spent the time*_ . We have a tendency to rush and get ahead of ourselves, at least I do, especially when we are nearly finished and want move on to the "cool" stuff.


----------



## Hamdrew (Feb 11, 2021)

Depends.

I put a lot of effort into prep. I'm proud of my palate and experience cooking at the fancy Hilton on the mag mile in Chicago. I'll be taking my first trip to Eurasia in a couple years due to a lifelong friends marriage to India. I will be heading South to the GOOD seafood when I can. Lol

I'm still most proud of how I can smoke bird if you give me a bird and some matches.


----------



## PolishDeli (Feb 11, 2021)

Depends

Pulled pork: 50/50
•No prep but yes smoked = meh
•Yes prep but no smoke= meh

Smoked sausages: 5/95
•No prep but yes smoked = smoked sausages but bland
•Yes prep but no smoked = good sausages but, by definition,  not smoked

Ham: 95/5
•No prep but yes smoke = smoked pork, not ham
•Yes prep but no smoke = oven roasted ham

Lox 100/0
•No prep but yes (cold) smoke = food poisoning
• Yes prep but no (cold) smoke = lox


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 20, 2021)

For me and the Pro Chefs I worked and trained with...50/50.
You can spend all day, seasoning with multiple rubs or marinating and plugging holes with Black Truffles, Garlic and Herbs, then OVERCOOK that meat and you have Garbage! The opposite applies to. Do nothing to a Brisket but smoke it to the perfect tenderness, and the result will be edible, requiring seasoning and Sauce at the table. But you won't likely have the family clamoring for your Brisket ever again! A McD's Double Quarter Pounder with Cheese is INFINITELY more enjoyable than a 45 day Dry Aged Cowboy Steak, naked, Cooked Well Done!
But...Dry Brine that same steak for an hour or two. Apply a rub of ground Coriander, cracked Dill Seed, Tellicherry Black Pepper, Minced dried Garlic and some Lemon Zest.  Reverse Sear to 110°F then Sear, not for grill marks but an overall Deep Brown crust and cook just to the Rare side of Med/Rare...A Millionaires money can't by greater Perfection!!!...JJ


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 21, 2021)

chef jimmyj


You always give great sound advice!  That's why I love this place!

John


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 21, 2021)

Thank You John...JJ


----------

